# Hunter Safety System will be giving away Treestalker



## AT News (Jun 5, 2009)

Hunter Safety System will be giving away Treestalker each Monday until December 31 2009. If you can Please pass the word on ! 



Here is how to enter.



Visit the Hunter Safety System Facebook page And become a fan . If your already a fan that's ok , You will be in the weekly drawing as well . We will draw a name each Monday and That winner will receive a Hunter Safety System Treestalker Safety Harness . We will post the winners on the Hunter Safety System's Facebook page, Our website, And we will contact you directly ( Via Facebook ). Thanks for all your support and for making Hunter Safety System your choice for Treestand Safety !



To Signup or to become a Fan Please Visit www.facebook.com/hssvest


----------



## deadonit (Feb 26, 2004)

*thankx*

thankx for the offer. very nice looking vest been wanting one for a long time,thankx again....:teeth::teeth:


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

But why would you want to have a give a way and make people sign up for Facebook were they share your personal info! I am a fan of your product, but not a fan of Face book!


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

viperarcher said:


> But why would you want to have a give a way and make people sign up for Facebook were they share your personal info! I am a fan of your product, but not a fan of Face book!



X2 :sad:


----------



## Turbo2Pete (Oct 8, 2009)

viperarcher said:


> But why would you want to have a give a way and make people sign up for Facebook were they share your personal info! I am a fan of your product, but not a fan of Face book!





Maxtor said:


> X2 :sad:


ditto here.... Best thing to do is have the giveaway on your site, like others do... I don't have time or desire to put my life out for the world to read, just to be entered in a drawing.

...BTW, is f..book PAYING you to advertise/promote their product???

Pete


----------



## motown (Jul 3, 2009)

*facebook ? no way !!!*

Already have a HSS PRO I love it !!

Now on to facebook, I cant believe how people share their personal info guy s @work kno everyones business its a joke


----------



## maxx532 (Feb 24, 2007)

Glad to see I'm not alone.. Love my HSS vest, but you'll never see me on facebook.


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

boo! on face book! love too win one but not that bad, boo that person, boo!


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

I'm on fb a little bit. So I entered.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## outback195 (Oct 28, 2009)

*I will WIN !*

The more of you that are not entered the better my chances ! Thanks


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

outback195 said:


> The more of you that are not entered the better my chances ! Thanks


I would like to see someone get it that enjoys the sport and really does not have the finacial means to buy one!


----------



## Frebirdlm (Sep 22, 2011)

i'm wired


----------

